# Overstay appeal



## jasmineengelbrecht (Sep 4, 2018)

I would really love your opinion on if you think there is any way I can have my ban removed. I am an Australian citizen, married to a South African who was in South Africa for a period of time in 2015. We were awaiting his visa to return to Australia so I decided to stay for longer then anticipated. Therefore, I applied for an extension of my visitors visa, I awaited the outcome with nothing from immigration. I knew that if I left I would be banned and his visa may not be accepted so I wouldn't see him again, so I took immigration's advice and stayed. I emailed and went to their offices numerous times and they told me it was still being processed and if I left I would be banned. So I stayed in South Africa until the start of 2017 in which I had to leave due to my husband travelling back to Australia. When I left I was obviously banned. 

I am stuck because I do not have a copy of the ban I received at the airport. I do have proof of application and correspondence from immigration and VFS. Will this help?

Will I stand a chance or no? My husbands family is back in SA and we would love to visit but it is not looking great.

Thank you


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

jasmineengelbrecht said:


> I would really love your opinion on if you think there is any way I can have my ban removed. I am an Australian citizen, married to a South African who was in South Africa for a period of time in 2015. We were awaiting his visa to return to Australia so I decided to stay for longer then anticipated. Therefore, I applied for an extension of my visitors visa, I awaited the outcome with nothing from immigration. I knew that if I left I would be banned and his visa may not be accepted so I wouldn't see him again, so I took immigration's advice and stayed. I emailed and went to their offices numerous times and they told me it was still being processed and if I left I would be banned. So I stayed in South Africa until the start of 2017 in which I had to leave due to my husband travelling back to Australia. When I left I was obviously banned.
> 
> I am stuck because I do not have a copy of the ban I received at the airport. I do have proof of application and correspondence from immigration and VFS. Will this help?
> 
> ...


Check out this thread with someone who had a similar issue. You need to apply for a letter of good cause. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...uth-africa/1208073-letter-good-cause-prp.html


----------

